# theCaptn's gone natty journal



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2017)

. .   as an experiment I came off the gear nearly 2 months ago. . . started off as a holiday, then got too lazy to pin.  . . thought I'd get some blood tests to see where Im at, and hopefully get on the HRT which is ridiculously difficult here in Australia.

So the results are, it's a fucking awful thing to do. Diet is reasonably tight, training good but increased body fat and flat looking.

Fuck that. It looks like there is no option but to continue abusing gears until the day I die. But in a responsible manner.

Got a years supply of Gorilla Pharm test enanth and deca - the two gears that never fail for any purpose. I will kick off end of the month.

Just note this is a special IMF-only journal, you won't find this anywhere else but here in Anything Goes.

I'd like to personally thank Prince for sponsoring me with his many great IML products and t-shirts.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 4, 2017)

In for the vegamite sandwiches and kangaroo gang bangs.


----------



## Montego (Feb 4, 2017)

Well no shit coming off sucked. Jesus. 

I can only imagine how shit you look and feel


----------



## charley (Feb 5, 2017)

.. you'll fell better in 90 days, it's interesting how good you can feel without juice ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2017)

charley said:


> .. you'll fell better in 90 days, it's interesting how good you can feel without juice ...



I've got no intention of finding out goddamit Charley.

Hit legs yesterday, after a week of light cardio and one arms workout. Got a rotator injury on my right shoulder which everything appears to aggravate.

Warm up
10min incl tready
3x warm up front squats
8x 10 squats
4x 12 leg Press
6x 12 SLDL

10min cool down tready. Quite a reasonable workout compared to last week. Good form at lease.

Got physio, massage, acupuncture and dentist appointments this week.

Blood tests next week.

Running very low on vegemite.




Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2017)

I tried for 6 months
Fuck that


----------



## SheriV (Feb 6, 2017)

XYZ said:


> The Captn' is a God.  ALL should bow down, we're NOT worthy.



It's alive!


----------



## CG (Feb 6, 2017)

Praise allah, he has returned :


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2017)

XYZ said:


> The Captn' is a God.  ALL should bow down, we're NOT worthy.



Internet Jesus hath return!

Urgh, 3am better do some cardio I've got lbm to destroy .... 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## BadGas (Feb 6, 2017)

Face first..or ass first.? 



XYZ said:


> The Captn' is a God.  ALL should bow down, we're NOT worthy.


----------



## CG (Feb 7, 2017)

BadGas said:


> Face first..or ass first.?



Dealers choice. "Any port in a storm" as they say


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 7, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> . .   as an experiment I came off the gear nearly 2 months ago. . . started off as a holiday, then got too lazy to pin.  . . thought I'd get some blood tests to see where Im at, and hopefully get on the HRT which is ridiculously difficult here in Australia.
> 
> So the results are, it's a fucking awful thing to do. Diet is reasonably tight, training good but increased body fat and flat looking.
> 
> ...



Never realized you took gear....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2017)

So a week of non-activity but kept diet relatively clean.

Saturday leg session went better than expected:

Warm up
10min tready
20 air squats
20 bar front squats

10 x 10 back squats
4 x 10 hack squats
4 x 10 SLDL
4 x 10 RDLs
4 x Full DLs

Nothing major on the weight just form focussed.

Went to the physio - got some major work to do reactivating my RH shoulder and trap. Going to take 2-3 weeks of work.

Still off the gear. Blood work this week then back onto a cruise dose.


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2017)

Bloods taken today. Brace for a suppressed HPTA for life 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2017)

Exactly when did you go off? Any PCT?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Exactly when did you go off? Any PCT?



Dec 17. Before holidays. I didn't think pct was going to be effective.


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## CG (Feb 13, 2017)

Sounds like what I'll do after my wedding:

Crash my test, no pct, give up, die.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2017)

Then reborn!!!
Results Thursday!
Also may have leads to a friendly doc!


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2017)

scripts are the best, never have to worry about bunk gear


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2017)

Shoulder is still fucked precluded me from training everything upper body while I rehab it.

Hit legs on Saturday, may have to through in a 2nd leg day during the week.

Warm up 10min tready
Back squats 3 x 10 

Working
5 x 10 front squats
5 x 10 SLDL 
5 x 10 leg Press
5 x 10 DL

Strength is way down as expected. 

Results will be in Monday - in thinking my LDL/HDL are all good


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2017)

All my markers, except androgens are fucking spot on! 

... so time to abuse some gears, in a responsible manner.

Working in the rotator, another week of shitty, boring band exercises before I can add some weights.

Anywho, another weekly back/leg workout:

10 min tready warm up
20 rep air squats
20 rep front squat bar only

Knees are taking a lot to warm up these days. Need deca.

Front squats
5 x 6
SLDL
4 x 10
DLs
6 x 10
Leg Press
4 x 10
Leg ext ss/ ham curl 
4 x 10/10

A little stretching, and physio. 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2017)

.. over here, we all believe you work-out with Azza & Watson everyday,,, God Bless the Queen !!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> All my markers, except androgens are fucking spot on!
> 
> ... so time to abuse some gears, in a responsible manner.
> 
> ...


Would you post your out of range markers?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Would you post your out of range markers?



Sure - it's the third row. Rows 1 and 2 are previous tests














Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2017)

Looking at pinning 250mg test e and 200mg deca E5D.

This works out over a fortnight as Mon - Fri - Wed shots for:

Test E: 375mg
Deca: 300mg


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2017)

Damn, T levels were tanked. How did you feel?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Damn, T levels were tanked. How did you feel?



Like shit Heavy! 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Damn, T levels were tanked. How did you feel?



I should elaborate. Anxiety up, motivation down, appetite waning, been drinking to take the edge off. 

My doctor said we should re-test this in 3 months to see if there's any improvement. 

I said then what? 

He said then we can look at anti-depressants. 

I said that's not an option. I'm over 40 and want to go on HRT.

He replied he doesn't agree with HRT, thinks it carries risks.

Not as much as anti-depressants, please refer me to an endo.


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 26, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> I should elaborate. Anxiety up, motivation down, appetite waning, been drinking to take the edge off.
> 
> My doctor said we should re-test this in 3 months to see if there's any improvement.
> 
> ...



Endos suck from my personal experience.  You southern crackers must have some GPs that specialize in hormone therapy, that's who I'd recommend you go and see.  I got a script at a fraction of your old man age .


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 26, 2017)

Also SSRIs can be life savers, nothing wrong with them if you need it.


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2017)

... why not do 200mgs of test, every 10 days for a couple of months, just to get out of the hole ?? I've used as little as 120mgs every other week, & it works...    I could go on all day talking about my bad luck with endo's, & doctors in general..  I would not take anti-depressants, although smoking weed does a lot of the same things anti-depressants do.... 

.. it is true that American doctors are afraid of prescribing because of sides, like high red cell count, it's not worth the problems trt causes according to the docs...

... good luck captn'.....


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 26, 2017)

Captn's trolling us, this newb was a super mod and the first Aussie to plug his bunk Thailand gears back to the homeland.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2017)

AllNattayAllLean said:


> Also SSRIs can be life savers, nothing wrong with them if you need it.



I'd take gear over SSRI any day. My mrs went through horrible withdrawals coming off them, and was a bloated zombie on them.


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 26, 2017)

you still natty bro, did you loose all those gains


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> you still natty bro, did you loose all those gains



1st pin in 10 weeks!

Don't think I lost much mass. 

Strength was in the toilet but I tend to drink there too often.

On with the rehab. I'm hoping to graduate to Pilates at some stage, I'll definitely be the most jacked in those classes. 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## Dannie (Feb 26, 2017)

Ride it out, natty is the new juiced. 
Been off AAS for over a year, first 3 months are the hardest. Total T is still well below lower range reference number but things are good.  



Edit, just seen your last post - that's some weak cunt shit.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> I should elaborate. Anxiety up, motivation down, appetite waning, been drinking to take the edge off.
> 
> My doctor said we should re-test this in 3 months to see if there's any improvement.
> 
> ...


Agreed, you have low T. Treating low T with an SSRI and not treating the underlying problem is retarded.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2017)

Wtf
Put a needle in your butt


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2017)

Well exactly 5 days after pinning 1ml GP test e I've gone from zero sex drive to hooded rapist. 

Receptors are go, this gear is smooth, thin and potent!


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## charley (Mar 4, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Well exactly 5 days after pinning 1ml GP test e I've gone from zero sex drive to hooded rapist.
> 
> Receptors are go, this gear is smooth, thin and potent!
> 
> ...



...   good for you Captn'......


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 4, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Well exactly 5 days after pinning 1ml GP test e I've gone from zero sex drive to *hooded rapist*.
> 
> Receptors are go, this gear is smooth, thin and potent!
> 
> ...


captn admits he's not circumcised, were pulling your jew card


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> captn admits he's not circumcised, were pulling your jew card



No man, foreskin is gone. It is not missed.


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2017)

Had my weekly legs session, kinda meh tbh.

Started with 12 min tready for a warm up

Needed a few sets of bar squats to warm my knees up. Hope this gear will start lubing my joints up. 

4 x 10 front squats
4 x 10 back squats
6 x 10 DLs
6 x 10 leg Press
3 x 10 ham curls

Got another week of shoulder rehab before back to light weights.


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## Staynattybruh (Mar 5, 2017)

So wtf you couldn't get a doc to prescribe you with HRT? I can't belive there are people still against this.


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2017)

Staynattybruh said:


> So wtf you couldn't get a doc to prescribe you with HRT? I can't belive there are people still against this.



... doctors don't want their insurance to go up, they are scared to prescribe TRT, it's easier to say 'no'...   kick the can down the road by sending you to a 'Endo'  ... then the endo wants to test you for 3 months, it's a mess.....


----------



## SheriV (Mar 5, 2017)

hooded rapist accurately describes the hubs on GP test
he will be coming off the tren however because he's a cunt


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2017)

SheriV said:


> hooded rapist accurately describes the hubs on GP test
> he will be coming off the tren however because he's a cunt



A very asexual experience - zero desire in human, animal or vegetable when in a zero hormone environment 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## SheriV (Mar 6, 2017)

well if you don't want t rape goats- whats the purpose in life


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2017)

Well life feels good on gears. 

Hit cardio early this morning. 45min easy.

Rehab going well, will be back on the light weights next week.

Looking to add in a little GP deca. Can't wait!


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2017)

Early to bed because I'm tired, been waking up at 1am the last few nights. Fuck this.

The gear is noticeable on my mood, and also a little facial acne which will settle down soon.

Anywho, might take the dog for a walk.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 10, 2017)

I read some shit on zinc and copper having an effect on estrogen, I started using it as a supp cause my chest acne was getting pretty bad, what seems to work best it to keep my test around 600 on my labs once I reach 1000 and over I start to break out


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2017)

Me and the dog were wandering the streets for a couple of hours. Eventually ended up down at the beach. 

It's very interesting to see who's out and about in the early hours of Saturday morning. 

To a sober man hopped up on preWO, dribbling drunk people are fucking annoying. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 11, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Me and the dog were wandering the streets for a couple of hours. Eventually ended up down at the beach.
> 
> It's very interesting to see who's out and about in the early hours of Saturday morning.
> 
> ...



Lulz.

Let me ask, which compound do you think is effecting your sleep?  Combintion of all of it?  Coincidence and not aas related at all?


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Wtf
> Put a dildo in your butt





Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 11, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Me and the dog were wandering the streets for a couple of hours. Eventually ended up down at the beach.
> 
> It's very interesting to see who's out and about in the early hours of Saturday morning.
> 
> ...



.. I think you meant 'My dog and I were wandering the streets'...  be careful Captn' that preWO drink can lead to a life of addiction & self abuse.. mostly self abuse...      ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Let me ask, which compound do you think is effecting your sleep?  Combintion of all of it?  Coincidence and not aas related at all?



I got too much on my plate - not AAS related. Get to sleep just fine, but when I get up for a pee and my mind activates.....

... interesting enough, clean receptors and hormone level zero, it's very noticeable coming back on mood-wise - even after only a week.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 11, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> I got too much on my plate - not AAS related. Get to sleep just fine, but when I get up for a pee and my mind activates.....
> 
> ... interesting enough, clean receptors and hormone level zero, it's very noticeable coming back on mood-wise - even after only a week.
> 
> ...


Sounds alot like me.  Fall asleep just fine, wake up for a piss and water and the wheels in the brain start turning.  Then stare at the Cieling for the next hour and a half trying to get back to sleep.


----------



## Staynattybruh (Mar 11, 2017)

Did you mention what you were running capt? I missed that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2017)

Staynattybruh said:


> Did you mention what you were running capt? I missed that.



I'm pinning 250mg test E and 200mg deca E5D - all Gorilla Pharm! 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2017)

So physio has me on some weights for a couple of weeks. Super weak!

DB press SS side lat raise

4 x 8/8

Could feel the fatigue on 10kg Press, but kept my form slow and controlled.

Then did the same with BW press ups 

4 x 10

Very shakey but it's a start - this deca should accelerate the recovery, however I must stay diligent  and consistent with my exercises.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## sadsavage (Mar 11, 2017)

Glad you are doing better Capt'nI didn't you were from the land on under. Don't go around  loaded on pre-workout,cause you're bound to see some shit lol,and all that cheers mate


theCaptn' said:


> So physio has me on some weights for a couple of weeks. Super weak!
> 
> DB press SS side lat raise
> 
> ...




Sent from my Z987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Mar 14, 2017)

It's time to get your dick sucked!  Happy Steak and Blowjob day!


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2017)

Dannie said:


> It's time to get your dick sucked!  Happy Steak and Blowjob day!



Steak and bj day is a proven farce.  At least in my house


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2017)

Ps: this log gets my junk moving in an upwards direction. Good to see my favorite NB getting big again


----------



## Dannie (Mar 17, 2017)

CG said:


> Steak and bj day is a proven farce.  At least in my house


  Here are my Steak and Blowjob day treats. Best steak I had... in a year, she got me that finest matured fillet. Bowl of sauerkraut as an appetizer to help with the digestion.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Due to time constraint we reversed the order this year, blowjob first as the steak rested, seasoned in freshly ground salt and pepper. lol


----------



## ROID (Mar 19, 2017)

Gears or alcohol abuse for me.

SSRIs put me in hell. I don't think you ever fully recover from them. They do help some people but are way over prescribed. Every doctor I go to wants to put me on lexapro for panic attacks.

After years of gears abuse and every test possible I'm in good health. Slight enlargement of the left ventrical but my understanding is that just from lifting weights for as long as I have could cause this. We are all different. Cardiologist said my heart is perfect.

Im completely tanked on t levels. I chose this path a long time ago and there is no going back now. 

Fortunately trt is very easy to get here. TRT and adderral along with anti depressants.


----------



## charley (Mar 23, 2017)

nudes plz...   ..


----------



## CG (Mar 24, 2017)

ROID said:


> Gears or alcohol abuse for me.
> 
> SSRIs put me in hell. I don't think you ever fully recover from them. They do help some people but are way over prescribed. Every doctor I go to wants to put me on lexapro for panic attacks.
> 
> ...



Gears and booze for life


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2017)

Bit crap with my journal. 

Started doing light shoulder and chest work.

Left rotator still twinging now and then. Will see what the physio says today. I hope he rubs my balls again.

Backed off the gear to 0.5ml test/deca E5D. It's got the slightest pip. 

Leg training today - need more split leg and core work in thinking.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## CG (Mar 24, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Bit crap with my journal.
> 
> Started doing light shoulder and chest work.
> 
> ...



No shit? Well glad to hear you got a good ball rub

You're getting pip from gorilla? Must be the deca lol, their test is like butter for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2017)

CG said:


> No shit? Well glad to hear you got a good ball rub
> 
> You're getting pip from gorilla? Must be the deca lol, their test is like butter for me



I think it's the other way around. I hit a couple of pins of test only and got the pip.

It's easily the mildest pip ever, and appears to be lessening each time.

Can't fault the potency though.

Good news: physio kicked me out, but told me to email him with progress. Good bloke!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## ROID (Mar 25, 2017)

Can you describe the location of your shoulders pain ?

Have you had a MRI ?

The deca hasn't masked the pain ?

Left side weak when it comes to bb press ?

I believe we are experiencing same thing ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2017)

ROID said:


> Can you describe the location of your shoulders pain ?
> 
> Have you had a MRI ?
> 
> ...



It's rotator cuff bro.


RH shoulder got all my strengthening exercises to do - which are tedious, but got to be done.

The gear is helping, noticing my strength coming back. I'm doing a lot of light weight controlled lifting. Started very shakey now getting some stability.

Lining up a massage therapist for this week. I hope he also fondles my balls. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## ROID (Mar 30, 2017)

ill mail some steel reserve beer to you.


can you flat bench ? Barbell flat bench


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2017)

ROID said:


> ill mail some steel reserve beer to you.
> 
> 
> can you flat bench ? Barbell flat bench



Not very well ROID. Better with DBs 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 1, 2017)

Negged for lack of noodz and vegemite pics.

But for reals, how are you feeling?  How's the gear treating you?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2017)

MOAR Leg training!


pussy.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Negged for lack of noodz and vegemite pics.
> 
> But for reals, how are you feeling?  How's the gear treating you?





heavyiron said:


> MOAR Leg training!
> 
> 
> pussy.....



The gear is potent - 1ml test/deca E5D is going to be halved until I get fully back on track.

More structure and discipline is needed, I haven't had this much time off training in years and it's not good for my life balance.






Heavy is correct 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2017)

On track this week - diet and cardio. Feel I'm in the groove. HiiT bike sweating me up. 

I'm going to drop 10lbs then head to the Trenery 

https://m.trenery.com.au




<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 14, 2017)

Easters been shit eating but been keeping up the cardio.

Ive got a vacation in 12 weeks, so it's obviously time to abuse tren. 

Apologies for the shit journal, I got disillusioned when Princes' care package failed to arrive 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2017)

One of the best leg workouts in months - deca in full effect at a reasonable dose.

10min warm up tready
3 x 10 front squats (warm up)
10 x 10 back squats to bench

- to parallel, then removed one of the stands to slightly below.

- found it gave me good control on the negative and kept core tight, then explosive positive movement.

- managed weight close to PR - very happy with this.

SLDLs 4 x 12
DB walking lunges 4 x 20
Ham curls 3 x 16
Quad ext 3 x 16

20min LISS cardio

 Later in the afternoon also did a 40min beach walk with the dog. 

Smashed a lot of carbs- could feel the doms coming on at night




<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2017)

A good solid week of cardio and strict dieting. Training has been ok, shoulder is a little stiff.

Fitness is at an ok level - time for tren n mast. Mast is from a questionable source so it's probably EQ, which isn't the worst case scenario.

Pinning E5D:
187.5mg test E (GP)
200mg tren E (ARL - Russian)
200mg Mast E (shit Aussie brand)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2017)

Leg day started a little underwhelming, despite dropping 25mg dbol.

Could not get the knees warmed up properly for squats - probably all the cardio.

So switched to deads. 

Warm up stepper 10min
4 x 10 squats - light weight
4 x 10 DLs, 8-8-6-4

Some reasonable numbers with good form. Happy with that.

4 x 10 hacks 8-8-6-4

Some reasonable numbers there.

2 x 16 SLDLs 10-10-8
Taxed, hams are gonna hurt

4 x 12 quad ext

20 min LISS to round it off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2017)

Shit sleep again.

Took me a while and a lot of preWO to get my arse to the gym today. 

Boo fkg hoo me!

Had a good delt session - right shoulder strengthening. Good volume, good control.

Finished off with some predator sled for cardio.

1st tren pin tomorrow. Strict discipline to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 23, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Shit sleep again.
> 
> Took me a while and a lot of preWO to get my arse to the gym today.
> 
> ...



Good stuff. Those damn sleds kick my ass when I decide to push them around.

Tren e or a?  What kinda dose you running it at?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Good stuff. Those damn sleds kick my ass when I decide to push them around.
> 
> Tren e or a?  What kinda dose you running it at?





Always the E. I've found pinning my long esters E5D works for me. Rotation is generally Mon-Fri-Wed 

200mg E5D = 300mg/wk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CG (Apr 24, 2017)

back on tren eh? good.. i need to do that too


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

Get some npp

Tren is weak.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Pinning E5D:
> 187.5mg test E (GP)
> 200mg tren E (ARL - Russian)
> 200mg Mast E (shit Aussie brand)




Change to E3D.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2017)

CG said:


> back on tren eh? good.. i need to do that too



Love:hate - I like enanth better



ROID said:


> Get some npp
> 
> Tren is weak.



Fuck npp, I've got a years supply of deca. If anything, pin longer esters like short esters 



Tesla said:


> Change to E3D.



No fucking way old man. This is Russian gold standard tren, not your watered down jizz tainted swamp water.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 25, 2017)

watup my kosher nigger!!!!!


----------



## CG (Apr 25, 2017)

Tesla said:


> Change to E3D.



GYCH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2017)

Good tren kicks in quickly, I can feel it after 5 days. 

Rising core temp, shortness of breath, irritability, sleep is ok as long as the doses stay moderate. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## malk (May 1, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Good tren kicks in quickly, I can feel it after 5 days.
> 
> Rising core temp, shortness of breath, irritability, sleep is ok as long as the doses stay moderate.
> 
> ...


good legit gearz bro


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2017)

Ahh the tren. Happy days on tren!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ROID (May 7, 2017)

Strangled a kangaroo yet ?

I know you tripped and raped that one by accident. Same thing happened to me .


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2017)

ROID said:


> Strangled a kangaroo yet ?
> 
> I know you tripped and raped that one by accident. Same thing happened to me .



Strangling three times a week


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2017)

Well 2 weeks of chest infection has killed my fitness. Not sure it's worth pushing on with tren, but of course I'm pushing through with tren, lung capacity impairment included.

Good leg work out. Despite shortness of breath strength was up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2017)

Back on track with diet, cardio and weights. 

Tren is tolerable. LHJO heavily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2017)

Been a solid week of training and cardio. Shoulder is feeling good, tren sides are minimal, strength is solid.

Good carb load this weekend. Not all clean but shaping up in the mirror so all good. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2017)

Fucking MAN flu. Oh my vagina hurts!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## ROID (May 22, 2017)

From the chest /sinus infection or separate? 

Dirty gears maybe?


----------



## charley (May 22, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Fucking MAN flu. Oh my vagina hurts!
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



.... be careful with that 'Mangina itch' ...it can KILL !!


----------



## malk (May 23, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> It's rotator cuff bro.
> 
> 
> RH shoulder got all my strengthening exercises to do - which are tedious, but got to be done.
> ...


dude get some bpc  157 or tb500 in that shoulder!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2017)

Another 2 weeks off training - it's been a shit tren run. Back into it this week, I can crack another vial and make a run of it, or return to my beloved deca. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2017)

Tren4life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2017)

Back into it!

Shortness of breath, but interset recovery and strength is G2G

It's been three weeks but got some good numbers on the 5 rep squats.

10min warm up tready
Leg ext 1 x 20
Front squats 1 x 20
Back squats 5 x 5
Hack squats 3 x 8
RDLs 12-12-10-10-8
Leg Press 12-12-10-10-8
Ham curl 20-14-12

LISS 20min

2 hr nana nap before lunch
Lots of carbs


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2017)

Well I increased my tren dose from 200mg to 300mg E5D. 

Noticeable within 36hrs. Irritable to say the least. Will try and keep this up for another 2 weeks. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2017)

Well fuck tren.

It always sounds like a good idea.

Conveniently forget how fucking miserable it truely is.

Sure look good. But everything suffers for it. Price is too high.

10 days to holiday I'm not touching another ml.

Back to deca. Deca forever 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2017)

The farm is calm once tren left town. Deca settled in and everyone loves her. Full, round, delightful. The way gears should be 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## ROID (Jun 25, 2017)

After running npp I'm looking forward to a short tren run. 

Deca doesn't give you a major difference in body composition compared to tren?  Bloat,  etc


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2017)

ROID said:


> After running npp I'm looking forward to a short tren run.
> 
> Deca doesn't give you a major difference in body composition compared to tren?  Bloat,  etc



I don't get bloat. But my doses are low.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2017)

ROID said:


> After running npp I'm looking forward to a short tren run.



Dude. I've known you for a long time. Don't do tren. Stick to feel good gear 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## ROID (Jun 26, 2017)

I can handle it this time. 

Ha!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2017)

Good old deca! 200 deca 175 test EW is treating me well


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## malk (Jul 9, 2017)

hows thing shaping up bro,thats a nice dose to get gains and keep sides on the low side...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2017)

Well back in the game. Got myself a decent PT to motivate me and get back on track.

A lot of heavy compound work, short rest periods, hitting legs 4x week. Killer!

Back on cycle, for now:

Test e 125mg
Bold cyp 200mg
EQ 200mg

Keep this running for 4-6 weeks then adjust.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2017)

Strengths going up, dropping BF these 45min weight sessions are BRUTAL.

Time to double doses Mon-Thu split:

Test e 250mg
Bold cyp 400mg
EQ 400mg




<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2017)

Gears are kicking in nicely - time to up the AI a little.

Endurance, strength and general fitness are up. No BP issues means I can hit those intervals without cardiac arrest.

I've leaned out nicely, time to start upping the carbs


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 2, 2017)

Was wondering what happened to this log.  What?s the current supplementation looking like?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Was wondering what happened to this log.  What?s the current supplementation looking like?



It's been a poorly managed log!

See two posts up for cycle info


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 2, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> It's been a poorly managed log!
> 
> See two posts up for cycle info
> 
> ...


Got it.  Damn near summer time there?  Time to get jacked and tan!


----------

